# Comment protéger Port Firewire ImacG3/DD ext



## er18 (1 Mars 2010)

Salut Macusers,

J'ai un Imac G3 ppc, 500MHz, boosté à 1Go de SDRAM, firewire 400 qui tourne nickel  sous Tiger depuis ce week-end (son upgrade ultime).

Non content des 20Go du DD de l'Imac, j'ai acheté un DD externe SafeDisk Mini 2,5" 320Go 7200tr/min firewire 800 auto-alimenté (dernière génération produit par MACWAY)... ça marche nickel avec le cable firewire adapté 800-400 

J'ai lu dans une rubrique de mac-génération qu'il y avait un risque de griller les ports firewire des Imac "vintage" comme le mien  ... et ça, ça me les briserai vegra 

La précaution à prendre est d'allumer les périphériques avant d'allumer le mac  mais avec un DD ext en auto-alim ...

J'ai deux idées pour honorer cette précaution :

1/ utiliser le cordon d'alim USB-jack fourni avec le DD ext, pour allumer le DDext à l'allumage de l'Imac, puis brancher le cable firewire.
2/ me procurer une alim. pour le DDext afin de l'allumer avant l'Imac sans toucher au connexion firewire

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## iMacounet (1 Mars 2010)

Mais, si Tiger est sur le Hdd externe ? Tu fais commment pour démarrer ? 

Ou as tu lu que les ports Firewire pouvaient griller ? :mouais:


----------



## er18 (1 Mars 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mais, si Tiger est sur le Hdd externe ? Tu fais commment pour démarrer ?
> 
> Ou as tu lu que les ports Firewire pouvaient griller ? :mouais:




Salut Imacounet

voici, le lien sur le sujet ... je croyais l'avoir lu dans macgénération mais c'est dans macbidouille :rateau: :

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/147/page1

Même si a priori, c'est rare ... il vaut mieux prévenir que guérir car je ne suis pas sûr que mon Imac ai les composants pour protéger mes ports firewire pour pallier à ce genre de désagrément ... 

Tiger est dans le DD interne de l'Imac est tourne nickel ... le DD externe contiendra un clone, une partition entretien/diagnostic, des partitions de sauvegarde de fichiers et éventuellement un autre environnement Tiger pour utiliser des logiciels "spécialisés" (3D, vidéo, bureautique, imagerie, autre ...).

*Donc ta question est effectivement pertinente*  (comment démarrer sur une partition Tiger intégré à mon DDexterne auto-alimenté en évitant le risque de grillé le port firewire de l'Imac ?)

Tous commentaires et suggestions sont les bien venus ...

Merci pour ton intérêt à ma problématique, à + ...


----------



## Al_Copett (2 Mars 2010)

Si ce disque dur externe est aussi USB 2.0, sa puissance consommée doit être de l'ordre de 2,5 Watts ( alimentation USB = 5V/0,5A). Sur certaines machines, des périphériques auto-alimentés ne peuvent pas être connectés sur tous les ports.

Or un port FireWire doit être capable de délivrer une puissance de l'ordre de 7 ou 8 Watts, chiffres que je donne de mémoire (à vérifier).

Vu l'âge vénérable ce cette machine, je ne compterais pas sur une alimentation via un port USB 1.1. Je ne suis pas sur qu'il sache délivrer les 500mA. 

La meilleur façon de te rassurer est de retrouver sur le site d'Apple dans la partie Assistance les données techniques de ta machine. Puis de comparer la puissance consommée par ton disque (voir sa notice) avec la puissance que peut délivrer un des tes ports FireWire.

Le problème décrit sur la page dont tu donnes le lien, survient à l'introduction du connecteur d'un périphérique sur le port de la machine et aussi du fait que les périphériques FireWire peuvent être chaînés.


----------



## er18 (3 Mars 2010)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Si ce disque dur externe est aussi USB 2.0, sa puissance consommée doit être de l'ordre de 2,5 Watts ( alimentation USB = 5V/0,5A). Sur certaines machines, des périphériques auto-alimentés ne peuvent pas être connectés sur tous les ports.
> 
> Or un port FireWire doit être capable de délivrer une puissance de l'ordre de 7 ou 8 Watts, chiffres que je donne de mémoire (à vérifier).
> 
> ...




Ok, je crois que je me prends la tête pour rien :love:... de toute façon, je vais investir sur un mac mini et je n'aurai plus à me tracasser avec ces histoires de claquage de port. Je donnerai mon ImacG3 OSXTiger qui a presque 10 ans à mes parents car il reste une valeur sûre pour la navigation sur le net ou la bureautique et même le traitement d'images  (photoshop). Concernant la video, la lecture des DivX et des streaming est délicate voire impossible (H264) mais ce G3 a toujours été stable notamment pour l'encodage (jamais de plantage mais encodage trrrrrrrés long :sleep, ainsi j'ai pu réaliser des DVD sans lecteur ou graveur et la lecture sur VLC sans souci.

Merki


----------

